# WICD Only Loads with Root

## HappyPsychoHead

I just switched over to systemd, finally got everything working except for WICD. I can open a terminal and run "wicd" as root, then open the app as my user, but it would be nice to have wicd load without that. I have added my user to every user group I could find that seemed like it might apply based on all the forum posts I read, but to no avail: messagebus, users, wheel, plugdev.

I am getting the classic "Could not connect to wicd's D-Bus interface" error message.

Let me know what you need me to post!

----------

## The Doctor

I don't run systemd, however this should be solved by adding wicd to the boot process.

I don't know if wicd ships with a .service file yet, however all that should be required is to enable it, something like systemctl enable wicd. I suspect you can start wicd-gtk with an autostart of some kind, but I don't know the exact mechanism gnome3 uses. Its probably easy to find. 

If the .service file doesn't exist I recommend using goggle to find one.

----------

## HappyPsychoHead

That was it, systemctl enable wicd.service worked. I appreciate your help!

----------

